
I typed gibberish username/password into HN and successfully logged in - sadfasdf
This account was apparently created in 2012. Just thought it was pretty crazy that I typed in random gibberish and happened to land on a valid account. What are the odds?<p>I was trying to enter invalid credentials so that I might see what error HN provided.<p>It&#x27;s funny... It seems like every line of code I&#x27;m writing right now after a long day is causing errors. If I can&#x27;t even unsuccessfully log into a website on purpose, then it really is time for a break.<p>If I&#x27;ve hijacked an account for someone who actually uses this, I apologize. Logging out now.
======
TechBro8615
Amusing. Although it’s probably not as gibberish as you’d think. I would bet
people tend to type very similar strings of letters when mashing the keyboard.

------
kleer001
Try it again with randomly created usernames and password. I'll guarantee
you'll come up dry every time.

------
codegladiator
sadfasdf is the lorem ipsum of programmers

------
sadfasdf
I wonder how many people tried the same and succeeded. :thinking:

~~~
sadfasdf
I have also succeeded (first try)..

The password for this account is not gibberish (if you have a QWERTY
keyboard).

~~~
buboard
is it asdfdsa ?

~~~
tuanvu
or qwerty

------
tantalor
You're in the Twilight Zone.

